# best gun coater



## beanutputter (Dec 4, 2009)

I am looking for the best gun coating company out there.  Price is important and I am looking for good color choices.

I have been thinking of trying MACS shooting irons for a while. Anyone used them before?

[/HTML]http://www.shootiniron.com/index.html[/HTML]


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 4, 2009)

What do you wish to coat?
cw


----------



## Hammack (Dec 4, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> What do you wish to coat?
> cw



Knowing that would help, but I will throw in my guy.  Bob, at Accurate Plating and weaponry in Headland, AL.  They do all my work, and do alot of over run for colt and springfield armory as far as chrome plating goes.  There work is top notch, and they are good folks.   www.APWcogan.com is the website.


----------



## beanutputter (Dec 6, 2009)

want to get a glock slide done in od green.  Kind of a test job for a full 1911 in the future prob 2 tone on it.


----------



## beanutputter (Dec 6, 2009)

I cheeked out accurate and they are a little price for me. $68 or higher for just the slide. MACs is only $37 for the slide, but I was hoping for some feedback on the first.


----------



## drine (Dec 14, 2009)

Duracoat it yourself but you need an hvlp sprayer and 40.00 to get the paint mailed to you.  It is costly if you don't have the equipment so for $40-$60 you actually save money. If you do it a bunch or plan to, maybe the investment is worth it.


----------



## Clarke123 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Refinishing Project*

OK,  What did you do, and how did it turn out?

I have an EAA "Witness" Long Slide with some holster wear
on the slide ... and am considering having it "done".

Earl Clark - Cumming, Georgia


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 7, 2010)

David McDonald at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna can Duracoat in any color that Duracoat makes.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 for david . he has done great work for me !


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 11, 2010)

killitgrillit [don] did some work for me did a great job i am well pleased and he will get more of my guns for sure


----------



## no clever name (Jan 11, 2010)

beanutputter said:


> I have been thinking of trying MACS shooting irons for a while. Anyone used them before?
> www.shootiniron.com/



You gotta love the click "2" for other languages button on their site.  Good prices too


----------



## camoman1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*color*

camoyourgun.com     706 793 6760


----------



## Clarke123 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Ceracote*

FYI and Feedback:

Tyler Wilson with Ion Coatings is currently running a special on Ceracoting pistol slides.

I am having him do one for me and I will be glad to post the results!

BTW: I would love to get a "local source" for hard chroming small parts in both black and regular hard chrome (hammers, ejectors, slide stops, etc)

Earl Clark - Cumming, GA

UPDATE February 5, 2010

OK,

Awesome job by Tyler Wilson and ION Coatings!

Just got my pistol slide back from Tyler at ION Coatings ...
Got the Ejector, Firing-Pin Keeper, and Slide-Stop / Take-Down Pin coated as well.  Originally, the slide had lots of finish wear from "Life and Times in a plastic paddle-type holster". It now looks "BRAND NEW" and with all of the fine engraving fully intact and LNIB. 

I'm impressed with the fine detail that the Ceracote finish leaves!  Fit and finish is awesome as well ... the small parts as well as the re-installation of the dove-tailed rear-sight went without a hitch!  Apparently, the Ceracote finish is very thin, but really tough.  

All GON and other Forum reports I have read have "raved" about Ceracote finish durability ... I will let you know what I find out later, but I don't expect any unpleasant surprises !!!


----------



## parolebear (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a HK USP done by Ion Coating.  I did not have it done but traded for the gun.  It is a very good looking job.  The Cerakote website looks very convicing.  I have a couple of Duracoated guns, some homedone and some pprofessionally done.  I like the Cerakote right now, time will tell.


----------



## kacole (Feb 1, 2010)

whats the going rate on camoyourgun


----------



## beanutputter (May 10, 2010)

ended up doing my 1911 first and decided to do it myself with Brownells gun-kote in matte black and I am pretty happy with it over all.  I went the toaster oven route and used my own thermometer to get the temps right


----------



## Nitro (May 10, 2010)

Use your money wisely and get a finish that will last forever- Hard Chrome from APW/Cogan. 

The previous poster is correct- best company in the industry. Worth every cent.


----------

